# Early pregnancy and diabetes



## Samixxx (Feb 11, 2017)

Hi all, I am 9wks pregnant and recently told I have type 2 diabetes which they think was underlying before pregnancy. My HbA1c was 53. I have been given insulin to taken and have been doing so for 3 days. I'm struggling to know how much to take, they have started me on 6 and told to increase by 2 if it doesn't lower my sugars below 7.3 an hour after eating. How much on average do people inject? I'm scared being pregnant to take too much but also petrified of loosing this baby.
Sometimes my sugars are 10 or 11 I feel alone in this and totally uneducated.

Thank you in advance


----------



## grovesy (Feb 11, 2017)

Samixxx said:


> Hi all, I am 9wks pregnant and recently told I have type 2 diabetes which they think was underlying before pregnancy. My HbA1c was 53. I have been given insulin to taken and have been doing so for 3 days. I'm struggling to know how much to take, they have started me on 6 and told to increase by 2 if it doesn't lower my sugars below 7.3 an hour after eating. How much on average do people inject? I'm scared being pregnant to take too much but also petrified of loosing this baby.
> Sometimes my sugars are 10 or 11 I feel alone in this and totally uneducated.
> 
> Thank you in advance


Welcome. 
Have you not been given a number to contact your team?


----------



## Samixxx (Feb 11, 2017)

I have but they do not open over the weekend.


----------



## grovesy (Feb 11, 2017)

Samixxx said:


> I have but they do not open over the weekend.


Sorry some seem to have teams that are. I don't use Insulin but people who do often use different amounts. I would suggest you do as they have suggested and contact them first thing on Monday.


----------



## grainger (Feb 11, 2017)

Hi. Firstly congratulations on being pregnant! 

Pregnancy and diabetes is scary, there's no denying it but many people go on to have healthy babies so please take some comfort in that.

7.3 1hr post meals is tough, so please don't beat yourself up if you occasionally have a higher number. I'm not sure if guidelines for type 1 & 2 are different for pregnancy but I thought 7.8 was the aim for 1 hr post and most hospital consultants will be honest in their knowledge that this is really tough so just do your best - that's all you can do.

I can't recommend what to do insulin wise but I would suggest that you speak with your pregnancy team and request a 24/7 number you can call in case you have any issues or queries. 
Ask them as many questions as you can/want and never be afraid to ask on here - people will offer advice where they can.

Finally - sending you hugs, and I hope the rest of your pregnancy brings you some joy! Try to enjoy it if you can.


----------



## Cleo (Feb 12, 2017)

Hello and welcome, and congratulations.
I agree with grainger- diabetes and pregnancy is very difficult.  They can't just give you insulin and expect you to get on with it.  Can I ask whether you're based in the U.K. ? If so, the ante natal clinics should have a number / email address you can contact  should you need any help.  

In terms of insulin- there is a resource on diabetes uk- a booklet can't remember the name of the publication but it explains carbohydrate counting and how to work out the amount of insulin you need.  It's well laid out and easy to follow.  Perhaps have a look for that ? If you can't find it feel free to PM me with your email address and I'll send it to you.
Wishing you the best of luck x


----------



## Northerner (Feb 12, 2017)

Cleo said:


> In terms of insulin- there is a resource on diabetes uk- a booklet can't remember the name of the publication but it explains carbohydrate counting and how to work out the amount of insulin you need. It's well laid out and easy to follow. Perhaps have a look for that ? If you can't find it feel free to PM me with your email address and I'll send it to you.


This is a link to the book @Cleo is talking about (it's free):

https://shop.diabetes.org.uk/store/...ion/information-books/carbs-count-e-book.aspx

How you adjust your insulin doses will depend to a large extent on what insulin it is that you are using - what is it called, and when do you inject it?

Many congratulations!


----------

